# Ivy Farm Manor, Hampole, S.Yorks, March 2017



## HughieD (Mar 7, 2017)

*1. The History*
Few places have such a tragic and bizarre chain of events that lead them to becoming derelict as this place. The gothic manor is located in the village of Hampole, near Doncaster. The building dates back to the early 19th century, although some parts of the house are thought to be much older. Known as both 'Manor House' and 'Ivy Farm Manor', it belonged to psychiatrist Neil Silvester who practiced at Doncaster Royal Infirmary. He shot into the news in 1991 when he discharged a sectioned mental patient two days prior to her killing an 11-year-old girl. The doctor authorised the release of Carol Barratt from psychiatric care in April 1991 despite the fact she had previously threatened a young girl with a knife and attempted to strangle a medic. Forty-eight hours after her discharge, the 24-year-old Barratt knifed an 11-year-old schoolgirl, Emma Brodie, after picking her out at random in Doncaster’s Frenchgate shopping centre. In the aftermath, Dr Silvester was deemed to have made “a serious error of clinical judgement”. He moved out of his Hampole home soon afterwards (some unconfirmed reports claim he was driven out by locals) but continued to practice at Doncaster Royal Infirmary and subsequently went on to rebuild his career. Barratt was sent to Rampton in October 1991 to remain indefinitely after pleading guilty to manslaughter, on the grounds of diminished responsibility. Later Barratt changed her name to Dawn Healey and married fellow inmate and child killer Malcolm Fletcher in 1996.

The house has been empty in 1991. It has slowly gone down hill and is now in a state of abandonment. Contrary to some reports, it is not Grade II listed. It is currently on the market with estate agents Austin Brooks with a guide price of £400,000.

*2. The Explore*
The fifth and final stop on a very rainy day of exploring in March. Yes, this place has been done to death. Yes, the place has gone down hill. Despite all this there was enough to hold your attention for an hour or so. The weather was truly crap but still managed to get some decent pictures. 

*3. The Pictures*

So…in we go:


img9110 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It really is quite trashed on the inside:


img9079 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9065 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9084 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9080 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Upstairs we go:


img9066 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up here are the remnants of the Dr’s former library:


Hampole 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The main room up-stairs really could be made into something special:


Hampole 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9069 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9070 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Random book left behind:


img9105 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and another:


img9064 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The back elevation is even more impressive than the front:


img9099 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9089 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9100 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The stone Mullion windows are a real feature:


img9102 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But the roof here is worse-for-wear:


img9071 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9081 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The swimming-pool is now open-air:


img9106 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..and in need of a cleaning out:


img9107 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9108 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The infamous bath:


img9109 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally to the garage at the back. This is the really interesting bit. The Marcos 1800GT may have gone but the 1964 Humber Super Snipe Series IV is still present:


img9087 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9094 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Hampole 4 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Hampole 3 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Along with a load of other junk:


img9098 by HughieDW, on Flickr

View out of the garage onto the back of the house:


img9086 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Outside there’s a rusting yellow mini-dumper truck:


img9104 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 7, 2017)

Ive always had a soft spot for this place, since it first appeared years ago, until the day I finally took my own photographs, you have done a really nice job, surprised in fact not much damage considering, thanks for exploring a place I adore


----------



## Frumtarn1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks a real good site to visit that, doesn't look like anything is touched hardly and that car is a gem! Out of interest does anyone know any history about that building next to the Wildcats club in the town centre. People keep telling me it's an old pub or something?


----------



## smiler (Mar 7, 2017)

I enjoyed that, Thanks for posting


----------



## Mmps6 (Mar 7, 2017)

what a lovely building, such a shame to see it in that state


----------



## HughieD (Mar 7, 2017)

mockingbird said:


> Ive always had a soft spot for this place, since it first appeared years ago, until the day I finally took my own photographs, you have done a really nice job, surprised in fact not much damage considering, thanks for exploring a place I adore





smiler said:


> I enjoyed that, Thanks for posting



Cheers both. Much appreciated.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 7, 2017)

what a great place Hughie, espically like that old car, such a waste.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 8, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> what a great place Hughie, espically like that old car, such a waste.



If you see the earlier pictures of this place the car is so much more compete...headlights and all. Real shame.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2017)

Another great report hughie..you just know I would explore it


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 9, 2017)

Some very sad yet interesting history you have uncovered, sadly not so unusual these days!

Such a shame the building probably wont get a new life, your right that room with the beams would be something special if someone had the money, I do like gothic architecture. It seems a huge waste if its just knocked down and 40 tiny houses put on the land, but money talks I guess!

You covered the place well thanks for that I enjoyed looking


----------

